# Challenges Make Us Stronger



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey and I have had our share of challenges lately. Early last April he sustained a pretty bad strain to his iliopsoas that effectively sidelined him for almost 8 months. By the time we got back in the ring late last November, he'd already started on the road to showing symptoms of the bartonella infection we have been fighting this year. At that point it was only some eye irritation, and we've been lucky that he only had to miss one agility trial when things were at their worst, but it has certainly had some effect on our ability to be successful in the ring. We managed to finish our MXJ in March and creeped closer to our MX title with #9 at our last trial 2 weeks ago. 

Well, finally we have a "challenge" that has worked in our favor! I found out two weeks ago that it is possible to challenge a dog's jump height card once during their career. Jersey had barely measured in to the 24 inch class at 2 years old and knocked bars (especially triples) have been our greatest weakness over the past few years (we started really competing when he was 4). Given the small margin we needed to overcome and a full year in which I have not been able to consistently condition him to the extent I would like we decided to give it a shot. This past weekend we were pleasantly surprised to learn there were 2 VMOs present at the trial we were attending. We got two measurements that have officially put Jersey in the 20 inch height class!! We went on to have a perfect weekend, finishing his MX and adding two QQs to our tally (we now have 5)!!! 

He runs SO much better at 20 inches and we both had a lot of fun this weekend. It's a joy to be able to play with our handling and not have to worry about whether being slightly out of position will cause him to pull a bar. Hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here on out! Just wanted to share the good news and hopefully spread the word about the challenge process to others who may benefit from it. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's great news!!! Congratulations on the great weekend, and the new title, too.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats great you were able to do that..I'm sure you wish you could have done it sooner. But now on to even bigger and better things!! Go Jersey! Congrats on getting your MX!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new title!

Great news that Jersey can compete at a lower height; less wear and tear.
You also now have the option of doing preferred at 16"


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thats great you were able to do that..I'm sure you wish you could have done it sooner. But now on to even bigger and better things!! Go Jersey! Congrats on getting your MX!


You know, I had that Exact thought the other day. i wondered how far along we would be if he had been in 20 inches all along -- despite the close measurement, I signed in to the 24 in class on one measurement instead of seeing if I could manage to get him to measure lower. But then I considered all the success we've had in the course of our little career. Jersey obtained his novice titles (and one open std leg) in 4 trial weekends up in NJ in summer of 2010. We then took a break from competing while we prepared for and eventually moved to NC that winter. Started up again in March 2011 and by that summer were competing in Master Std... then Master Jumpers that fall. We only competed in 6 or 7 trials all last year over the 4 months we were active and he's been competing at less than 100% this year. Still, he managed to complete his MXJ and get 9/10 MX legs in that time. 

Where we were going to struggle was QQs. There was always going to be at least one occasion where I was a little too slow or slightly out of position and cause him to pull a bar in the course of a day. At 24 inches I had to be absolutely spot-on perfect because just turning his head was enough to close the very slight clearance he has over the bar at that height. His jumping style was always slightly off because he really had to work to get over those bars. At 7 years old and after all he's been through the past year, triples had become very difficult for him unless it was straight on and at full speed. I found myself more and more planning my handling around his "weaknesses." Now we get to have a little fun with things! 

And as Augie's Mom pointed out, now I have the option of preferred at 16 inches which will be nice someday in the very distant future when Jersey hits retirement. We will get to do more little exhibitions at fun trials to keep him active and inspired. 

I don't regret not doing this sooner.... how could I after he has had so much success? But I'm very thankful we found out about this when we did and that it worked out. It gives us more time to enjoy this crazy game together... and that's more valuable to me than all the MACHs in the world! 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"But I'm very thankful we found out about this when we did and that it worked out. It gives us more time to enjoy this crazy game together... "

Go Julie! Go Jersey! This gave me some really happy tears. I so agree it is all about spending the time together doing what makes you to happy together. What an awesome post. Thank you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jersey*

So glad to hear about Jersey!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Wishing you many years of continued success and fun together.


----------

